# iTunes and non-iPod player?



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Can files downloaded from iTunes be used on a player other than an iPod? I have a Sansa e250r if that helps at all. I've been all over iTunes' site and can't find anything about players other than an iPod.

thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

thats becasue itunes only works with ipods, and songs that you download from the itunes store will only play in itunes, or on an ipod. thats all part of the drm that apple had to use in order to get music companies to sigh on.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, thanks sinclair. I'm going to close my own thread here because I don't want people posting any "shady" responses.


----------

